# Claw rifle sling



## TJay (Aug 17, 2011)

I ordered the "Claw" rifle sling and it arrived today.  A friend of mine has one, just wondering what the pros & cons are, if any.


----------



## trial&error (Aug 17, 2011)

kinda late to be looking at pros and cons isn't it?


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 17, 2011)

I like mine. It doesn't slip off your shoulder like the cordura ones do.


----------



## LonePine (Aug 17, 2011)

I like mine a lot but have one issue with it.  The swivel closure on mine is a screw type closure, not a quick-release type like on most other slings that I have.  When I walk to my deerstand or do some stalking, the screw starts to slowly back out and loosen.  I have to stop and tighten the screw every once in a while.  I think I'll put a drop of LocTite on the threads this season and see if that helps


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 17, 2011)

I like to remove my sling when I get in the stand and I didn't like the swivels either, I had forgotten about that. I changed mine and put the Uncle Mike's on mine.


----------



## Greenhead (Sep 5, 2011)

*claw*

Academy Sports has the claw slings with the good swivels. I think they are around 22.00


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 11, 2011)

Have switched all of mine to Claw slings.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 12, 2011)

I really like the ones I have, the more the rifle weighs the better the claw slings perform.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 13, 2011)

My issue is the swivels too. Hate the screws! For the reasons noted.


----------

